# nihkeä



## Gavril

How would the word _nihkeä _differ from the alternative words in these contexts?_


Noustuaan purosta hän oli nihkeä / märkä ylhäältä alas.

Vaatteet pitää ripustaa kauemmin. Vaikkei niillä ole enää suuria märkiä kohtia, ne jatkuvat kosteina / nihkeinä.

Järven varrella ilma oli kuuma ja nihkeä / kostea / märkä.

Lapset, olette syöneet liikaa karkkia – koko kasvonnehan ovat nihkeät / tahmeat!

Kun kättelin häntä, käsi oli huomattavasti nihkeä / tahmea, joten päätin peruuttaa sopimuksen.

Liskolla on nihkeä / nahkamainen iho.

Tuo pelaaja suhtautuu tehtäväänsä hyvin nihkeästi / laimeasti. Montakohan maalinteon tilaisuutta hän on jo päästänyt käsistään?


_Kiitos!


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> How would the word _nihkeä _differ from the alternative words in these contexts?_
> 
> 
> Noustuaan purosta hän oli nihkeä / märkä ylhäältä alas päästä varpaisiin. _If someone's made a dive into a creek, then they're usually completely wet, _märkä_. If they're not completely wet, their clothes can also be _kostea_, but then you can't add _päästä varpaisiin_. Instead of saying _märkä päästä varpaisiin_, you could also say someone is _läpimärkä_._Nihkeä_ would be only very slightly moist, like when you sweat and your clothes start clinging onto your skin. Then they're _nihkeä__.
> 
> Vaatteet pitää ripustaa kauemmin. Vaikkei niillä ole enää suuria märkiä kohtia, ne jatkuvat kosteina / nihkeinä.
> Vaatteiden täytyy kuivua kauemmin. Vaikka niissä ei ole enää suuria märkiä kohtia, ne ovat edelleen kosteita / nihkeitä. _Both are ok, but _kostea _is more moist than_ nihkeä.
> 
> Järven varrella rannalla ilma oli kuuma ja nihkeä / kostea / märkä. _Nihkeä and kostea are both ok, but I'd probably prefer _kostea_ because of the allitteration._
> 
> Lapset, olette syöneet liikaa karkkia – koko kasvonnehan ovat nihkeät / tahmeat! _They've been eating candy and their faces are sticky from sugar, so _tahmea_ is the only alternative. Unless, of course, they're slightly sweating because of eating, in which case _nihkeä_ would be ok._
> 
> Kun kättelin häntä, käsi oli huomattavasti huomattavan nihkeä / tahmea, joten päätin peruuttaa sopimuksen. _Both sound ok, but _tahmea _would mean that the person has something like jam on their hand, _nihkeä_ can be just of sweat._
> 
> Liskolla on nihkeä / nahkamainen iho. _I wouldn't use _nahkamaine_n, because lizard's skin is leather, not just like leather, but I'm not sure which word I'd use here. _Nihkeä_ means it's a bit moist and not slippery, but I don't know if their skin is like that._
> 
> Tuo pelaaja suhtautuu tehtäväänsä hyvin nihkeästi / laimeasti. Montakohan maalinteon tilaisuutta / maalipaikkaa hän on jo päästänyt käsistään?  Nihkeästi _means he's somewhat against doing his job, he's not happy doing it and it's quite deliberate. _Laimeasti _means he doesn't care about it one way or another.Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

> _Liskolla on nihkeä / nahkamainen iho. _I wouldn't use _nahkamaine_n, because lizard's skin is leather, not just like leather, but I'm not sure which word I'd use here. _Nihkeä_means it's a bit moist and not slippery, but I don't know if their skin is like that.



It seems accurate to say that a lizard's skin is leathery / like leather. Wouldn't _nahkamainen _be appropriate for this meaning?


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> It seems accurate to say that a lizard's skin is leathery / like leather. Wouldn't _nahkamainen _be appropriate for this meaning?



Yes, if that's the case, then _nahkamainen_ is correct. I'd probably say _nahan kaltainen_, though. _Nahkamainen_ strikes me a little bit artificial for some reason, even though it is a proper word.


----------

